# New PE Civil exam specifications



## aqabua (Nov 1, 2007)

Check out the exam specs. for April. What do you think?

http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe_civil_exams.php


----------



## Dleg (Nov 1, 2007)

I like it. As an environmental PE, that is - it looks like they removed some of the stuff that was in the old civil-enviro depth? If so, that makes my straight enviro (non-civil) PE a little more worthwhile... it covered everything in the new civil/enviro depth, plus a lot more.


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Nov 2, 2007)

I never would have passed that Geotech.....They are scaring people with that outline.....!!!!


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 2, 2007)

At first glance, the exam breakdowns seem like they are harder, but I think the good thing is that they have evolved some of the areas to more current issues in engineering (Construction - OSHA) and they are much more specific regarding what appears to be in a section (actually the new AM Geotech seems pretty close to the previous AM Geotech, just reorganized).

I remember studying and hitting a few topics and saying WTF could they possibly be including in a particular topic. I guess we'll see what everyone thinks about how they have restructured the the depth &amp; breadth specifications as the April '08 group starts to study.

-Ray


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 2, 2007)

I think it is good that the construction module is finally up. It will be interesting to see how many people choose that for their afternoon in-depth. I just sat for water resources, but I would have been a much better fit for construction. ohh well hopefully I passed and don't have to think about it.


----------

